# HR10-250 30 second skip????



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

Is a 30 second skip/slip available for this IRD? if so how do I access it?

If it isnt there any one know when it may be there?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Start playing back a recording and hit these buttons in sequence on the remote:

Select - Play - Select - 3 - 0 - Select.

You should hear 3 tones denoting that the 30 second skip has been activated.

Be sure to check out this FAQ for more "codes":

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=38729


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Also, you'll have to redo this code if the unit reboots, or loses power (not frequently do you have to reboot it.)


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> Start playing back a recording and hit these buttons in sequence on the remote:
> 
> Select - Play - Select - 3 - 0 - Select.
> 
> ...


I didnt get a tone but it works by pushing the little right arrow button. In any event I am a happy boy. thanks Chris


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

If you have Tivo sounds turned off, you won't have heard the confirmation tone.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Tivo sounds on the HR10 seem to be on or off depending on the mood of your HR10 at that moment. Probably some throwback to the 3.x software.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Actually it has to do with what you are watching...

If you are in a DD5.1 program, you don't get any tones as the TiVo software can't generate a DD5.1 "insert" to the audio stream.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Actually it has to do with what you are watching...
> 
> If you are in a DD5.1 program, you don't get any tones as the TiVo software can't generate a DD5.1 "insert" to the audio stream.


Crap, that makes sense!!!! I never figured why it made the dings sometimes and not others. Gotcha Earl. Thanks.


----------



## growlerman (Sep 24, 2007)

Will this trick work on hardware supplied by DTV currently to new HD customers?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

No! The 30s skip is only applicable to TiVo based DVRs. The DirecTV HD DVR (HR20) has something called a 30s slip, which is really an automated 30s FF.


----------

